
KidsRuby on Raspberry Pi – another video demo - ph0rque
http://www.raspberrypi.org/2011/09/kidsruby-on-raspberry-pi-another-video-demo/
======
sireat
This is yet another cool thing, which Raspberry Pi could be great at, but for
some reason I get this uneasy feeling about this board. It must be because it
has so much potential.

What worries me that they Pi team is very non-chalant about the order handling
part.

* release is some vague time in November

* You can't pre-order one yet(granted the way Pandora handled it was worse)

* They claim to be able to handle large volume

They may be in for a rude surprise when the huge masses of interested buyers
descend on whoever handles their orders.

What I fear most is them making 1000-10,000 boards, when the demand is
probably 1,000,000.

EDIT: I realized what gives me the negative feeling: it is this huge positive
vibe on the Pi forums, I have seen it too many times on over-hyped products.

